# Looking for video streaming server software



## sidney2017 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hi,

I am looking for a video streaming server for FreeBSD. Live broadcast is not necessary. Unfortunately OBS only supports live broadcasts.

The best would be a kind of Youtube clone, because I would like to generate embed codes and use them on other sites, where the videos can be played via embed code.

Emby Server is unfortunately not able to stream without login and does not support embed codes.

Does anyone have a tip?

Thanks and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 5, 2022)

I play audio & video files on my dvd-player using,





						FreshPorts -- net/minidlna: Media-server compatible with "Digital Life Network Alliance"
					

MiniDLNA (aka ReadyDLNA) is server software with the aim of being fully compliant with DLNA/UPnP-AV clients.  The media files are listed in an SQLite database allowing prompt restarts.  This is Gleb Smirnoff's fork of original project by Justin Maggard, created [temporarily] due to low activity...




					www.freshports.org
				




I think ffmpeg & vlc can also stream.

To stream audio there is,





						FreshPorts -- audio/icecast: Streaming mp3/ogg-vorbis audio server
					

Icecast is a streaming mp3/ogg-vorbis audio server.  Icecast provides nearly all the functionality of the Shoutcast server. It will accept encoding streams from encoders like winamp, shout and ices. It can also add itself to a directory server such as our own icecast.linuxpower.org or Nullsoft's...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## sidney2017 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hi,

thanks for your answer!
Isn't it so that DLNA works only in the LAN?

Kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 5, 2022)

For small videos (perhaps a minute or 5): Just store them as a mp4 file, serve them with an HTTP server (for example Apache), and use the native video embedding in HTML5 as a player. Not a great user interface, but works with near zero effort.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 5, 2022)

Yeah DLNA is only for a LAN.


----------



## sidney2017 (Nov 5, 2022)

...
and I am looking for a solution that is accessible outside a LAN on a FreeBSD server and can stream video.  

Best regards
Sidney2017


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 5, 2022)

ffmpeg,





						StreamingGuide     – FFmpeg
					






					trac.ffmpeg.org
				




vlc,





						Streaming Features list - VideoLAN
					






					www.videolan.org
				











						How to Stream Videos and Music Over the Network Using VLC
					

VLC includes a fairly easy-to-use streaming feature that can stream music and videos over a local network or the Internet. You can tune into the stream using VLC or other media players.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

There are  3-suites I found but i don't know how they work or what they can do,

plex, some features payable via plexpass.





						FreshPorts -- multimedia/plexmediaserver: Plex Media Server component
					

Plex Media Server is used to host the content and plugins that are then streamed to Plex Media Center and Plex mobile app clients, either on the same machine, the same local area network, or over the Internet. Content may be transcoded by the server before it's streamed in order to reduce...




					www.freshports.org
				









						FreshPorts -- multimedia/emby-server: Media server to organize, play & stream audio/video to various devices
					

Emby Server is a home media server built on top of other popular open source technologies such as Service Stack, jQuery, jQuery mobile, and .NET Core.  It features a REST-based API with built-in documention to facilitate client development. It also offers client libraries for its API to enable...




					www.freshports.org
				









						FreshPorts -- multimedia/kodi: Award winning media center application
					

Kodi (formerly known as XBMC) is a free and open source cross-platform media-player and entertainment hub. It allows users to play and view most videos, music, podcasts, and other digital media files from local and network storage media and the internet.




					www.freshports.org
				




I tested them once and the bind to all internet interfaces, so a "secure-setup" is not easy.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2022)

I think ralphbsz had it right.
Nginx server with rtmp streams or WebRTC from ffmpeg served files.








						Enabling Video Streaming for Remote Learning with NGINX and NGINX Plus - NGINX
					

During the COVID-19 pandemic, remote learning via video has become the new normal for many educational institutions. Here we show how to set up live video streaming using NGINX Open Source and NGINX Plus. Get step-by-step instructions in two embedded video demos.




					www.nginx.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

A tutorial,





						How To Set Up a Video Streaming Server using Nginx-RTMP on Ubuntu 20.04  | DigitalOcean
					

There are many use cases for streaming video. Service providers such as Twitch have become very popular for handling the community management aspects of stre…




					www.digitalocean.com


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2022)

The ports hint on this tutorial is good. Need to use ports for nginx and add RTMP support option.
But it is using OBS instead of ffmpeg.
So you will need to mix the instructions for video file serving.








						How to create a streaming server in FreeBSD - Unix / Linux the admins Tutorials
					

Unixcop - Linux and Unix, Tutorials, Guides, Tips and Tricks, freebsd, nginx, rtmp, how to create a streaming server in FreeBSD,vlc




					unixcop.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

I see obs-studio to create the stream, nginx to transfer the stream & vlc to view the stream.
Note obs-studio is broken...


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2022)

sidney2017 said:


> OBS only supports live broadcasts.


He don't want OBS. He wants file based playback, not live.
ffmpeg is awesome but you might need to adjust the Linux commands to FreeBSD.









						LIVE VIDEO IN BROWSER
					

IS IT REALLY SO COMPLICATED?




					medium.com


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2022)

The ffmpeg script contents above is going to be a good example to work from:
`ffmpeg -re -I bbb_sunflower_1080p_60fps_normal.mp4 -vcodec copy -loop -1 -c:a aac -b:a 160k -ar 44100 -strict -2 -f flv rtmp:192.168.1.138/live/bbb`
Look at the ffmpeg manual and decipher this. From there customize for your content and delivery.


----------



## 174bpm (Nov 21, 2022)

Universal Media Server does some of what you're asking for.


----------

